# How to tell if the dogs are playing or fighting?



## vewyphishy

I have a 6 mo collie mutt and my brother has a 5 mo lab retriever mix. We usually keep them in separate areas of the house marked off with a baby gate. Whenever they see each other, they can't wait to play. They whimper and whine when they can't. However, whenever the gate is lifted and they DO play... it's like watching a UFC fight. 

Woody (the collie) is probably 10lbs heavier than Claire (the lab). She's feisty and will try to jump on Woody. In turn, Woody just bowls her over and will try to bite her ear, neck, leg, heck... he even tried to put her whole head into his mouth once. She'll claw at him and if she's knocked on to her back, she starts to kick him. Occasionally, they'll growl at each other.

Is this normal dog playing behavior? I feel like a referee when I watch them "play." 

My instinct tells me that they're too rough on each other. I've seen Woody interact with other dogs, and all they ever do is just run around and sniff each other's butts. Only with Claire have I seen him use his teeth.

My other question - how do you teach a dog to play more calmly... ie: don't bite?

Thanks!


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Actually, you want biting during play. This is how dogs teach each other bite inhibition. It's necessary and good. Most dogs are excellent guides for their teeth, and what may look painful and dangerous can actually be harmless because the dog has such excellent control of his mouth. 

If you feel they are playing too rough, just interrupt them ever 30 seconds to a minute and ask for a behavior. Sit, or down, and release them to go play again. Obviously I'd keep sessions 5 minutes long at the most. 1/2 hour play sessions can really wind a dog up.

How to tell if it's just play? When they are separated, let one go. If the one dog approaches the other, they obviously want to play. If they turn around and run in the other direction, it's probably a good time to stop play.

And growling is not necessarily a problem. It too is a solicitation for play. When I wrestle with my dog she will often growl. In my interpretation that's her laugh, and I think we both enjoy it. But she too has excellent bite inhibition and that's what's really important to gain from play.


----------



## TooneyDogs

Play looks like bouncy, bouncy actions from the participants. Often you see a playbow before the contest begins. Good play involves some role reversal; chaser/chasee, on top/then on bottom. Dogs can play rough and sometimes it might sound like they're killing each other....they are practicing their take down and 'kill' skills. They are usually better at telling the other dog when things have gone too far then we are. 
If the bouncy, bouncy action stops or one dog is dragging the other by the throat across the floor or, it looks like it might escalate into an all out fight, that's when you step in and stop it.


----------



## tcasby

There playing. The first time they fight, you'll immediately know the difference.


----------



## Gates1026

tcasby said:


> There playing. The first time they fight, you'll immediately know the difference.


I have often thought to myself that it is like watching two drunk college kids wrestling. You can just feel when it turns from having fun to someone is wound up. The sounds are definitely something that give a big clue.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Curbside Prophet said:


> And growling is not necessarily a problem. It too is a solicitation for play. When I wrestle with my dog she will often growl. In my interpretation that's her laugh, and I think we both enjoy it. But she too has excellent bite inhibition and that's what's really important to gain from play.


As Betty's trainer puts it, the growl during play is just her talking to me, lol. Bite inhibition is one of the top things all dogs should really learn, and playing, whether with their human or another dog, learning a soft mouth is very important as CP has stated.


----------



## RonE

I break it up when somebody yelps in pain. Usually, it's Esther because Molly has grabbed her ear, but that's very rare.

The first time you see a real dogfight, you'll know the difference. There's not much foreplay and everything moves in fast-forward.


----------



## Inga

Yes, a dog fight is 0-60 in one second. It is high energy intense and loud growling. You will know if you ever see it, and I hope you don't.


----------



## loratliff

Ditto with everyone else - a dog fight is scary x10 and you will know immediately when it happens and that it needs to be broken up. 

I think that play fighting is one of the most enjoyable things for my dogs so I try and keep it uninterrupted for as long as I can.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Ditto to what everyone else has said...you will know if your dogs are fighting...


----------



## vewyphishy

Thanks for all the responses. Looks like they're hyper behavior was due to them seeing each other but not actually getting to play. Over the last few days, my bro and I have just let them go at it as long as they were able to. Now, the novelty seems to have worn off. They still play, but not nearly as aggressive as before.


----------

